# FUSE won't emerge **SOLVED**

## todd93

Hi, all, I compiled and booted into the new kernel (2.6.23) yesterday. It's working great, I just can't seem to see my NTFS drive. I have reconfigured it a couple of times using all the options it gives me in putting NTFS support into the kernel, even then FUSE gives me the same error when I try to emerge it, no matter what I do. I will post the output of the error here and maybe somebody can tell me what needs to be done in order to make this work.

Thanks

Todd

```
 * Messages for package sys-fs/fuse-2.7.0:

 *   You need to build the FUSE module from the kernel source, because your kernel is too new

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-fs/fuse-2.7.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *           ebuild.sh, line 1703:  Called dyn_setup

 *           ebuild.sh, line  754:  Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

 *           ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called pkg_setup

 *   fuse-2.7.0.ebuild, line   29:  Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *    linux-mod.eclass, line  465:  Called linux-info_pkg_setup

 *   linux-info.eclass, line  576:  Called check_extra_config

 *   linux-info.eclass, line  475:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "Incorrect kernel configuration options"

 *  The die message:

 *   Incorrect kernel configuration options

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/fuse-2.7.0/temp/build.log'.

 * 

```

Last edited by todd93 on Fri Oct 12, 2007 2:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## root_tux_linux

Build the kernel new with fuse as module and remerg fuse.

Driver File System ---> FUSE ----> M

make && make modules install

emerge fuse

----------

## JinxterX2

Hmm

edit your .config like so:

```

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y

```

compile kernel

emerge sys-fs/fuse

----------

## todd93

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Build the kernel new with fuse as module and remerg fuse.
> 
> Driver File System ---> FUSE ----> M
> 
> make && make modules install
> ...

 

Thanks for your help, I'm having one problem, though, I don't have the option in any menu of Driver File System --->FUSE --->M. I looked in every option in the menu, maybe I overlooked it, but I don't think I did, does it make a difference in how I invoke the menuconfig? This is what I enter to configure my kernel: 

```
genkernel --menuconfig all
```

Again I appreciate your help, and patience, I've not encountered this problem in Gentoo yet.

Todd

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *todd93 wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   Build the kernel new with fuse as module and remerg fuse.
> 
> Driver File System ---> FUSE ----> M
> 
> make && make modules install
> ...

 

i use make menuconfig and fuse is under file systems ----> filesystem in userspace support

watch the pics  :Wink: 

File systems -----> http://2blabla.ch/stuff/fs.jpg

Filesystem in Userspace support (FUSE) -----> http://2blabla.ch/stuff/fuse.jpg

----------

## todd93

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

>  *todd93 wrote:*    *root_tux_linux wrote:*   Build the kernel new with fuse as module and remerg fuse.
> 
> Driver File System ---> FUSE ----> M
> 
> make && make modules install
> ...

 

Thank you so much, I have to appologize, I work at night and was tired when I replied to your last post, I found it, recompiled my kernel with FUSE set as a module, re-emerged fuse, rebooted, and it's all good, I'm changing the topic of this to SOLVED. Once again, thanks for your help!

Todd

----------

